# Was sind das für Fische?



## Der Dirk (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin der Dirk aus dem schönen Ruhrpott
Habe mal eine Frage (Die Suchfunktion habe ich bis zur selbstauflösung benutzt, hat aber nicht geklappt).
Seit letzten Sommen habe ich 5 Fische im Teich von denen ich keine Ahnung habe wo sie her kommen. Pflanzen habe ich keine gekauft. In meinem Teich leben 9 Goldfische und 3 Koi`s und halt diese 5 schwarzen Fische, die von der Beflossung und vom Maul her wie Koi`s oder auch Goldfische aussehen (ca. 22 cm). Leider sind die so dermaßen Schwarz das man sie auf Fotos nicht sieht. Im Fachhandel habe ich nachgefragt, die sagten mir das seien __ Graskarpfen und das, dass häufiger vorkommen würde. Sie zeigten mir auch einige Graskarpfen, aber die sehen nicht so aus wie meine. Die Graskarpfen sind Hochrückiger und nicht so länglich. Nun ich bin nach jede Menge Googeln und Suchfunktionen am Ende und erhoffe mir nun hier eine Antwort. Ohne Foto wird das schlecht sein denke ich aber das ist halt nicht möglich.
Lieben Gruss Dirk


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallöchen,

unsere 3 Ursprungs-Goldfische hatten sich so lieb, dass wir in einer "Pfütze" auch plötzlich an die 30 Babys hatten.

Nach vielen Verschenkaktionen sind etwa 18 Stück bei uns übrig geblieben, wobei ca. 10 - 12 auch noch rabenschwarz sind. Die restlichen haben schon __ Goldfisch-Farbe.

Ich habe gelesen, dass es bis zu 2 Jahre dauern kann, bis sich die schwarzen Goldfische verfärben. Unsere sind nur etwas kleiner, 6 - 15 cm.

Vielleicht ist das auch Goldfisch-Nachwuchs?

Gruß
Hügö


----------



## Thorsten (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hi Dirk,

das könnte Goldfischnachwuchs sein. 

Aber sag mal, sind die jetzt 22 cm groß ??

Dann schließe ich __ Goldfisch allerdings wieder aus.

Ohne Foto wird das wirklich sehr schwierig...kannst Du nicht "vorsichtig" einen mal abkäschern und dann knipsen?


----------



## Der Dirk (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallo Thorsten
Also, einer von den 5en ist ca. 22 cm groß, habe mich heute mit einem Zentimetermaß an den Teich gehockt und versucht zu messen. War nicht leicht, da die einfach nicht stillhalten . Aber die 22 cm kommen schon hin.
Die Anderen 4 sind ein wenig kleiner, so von 15 - 18 cm.
Das mit dem vorsichtigen abkäschern muß ich mir noch überlegen, die sind so verdammt schnell.
Danke für die Tipp`s. Mal schauen vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch mal einen vor die Linse, oder ich schwinge den Käscher.
Aber letztendlich möchte ich ja doch alle bis auf die Koi`s loswerden. So nach und nach. Wenn es soweit ist dann mach ich auf jeden Fall noch Fotos, dann weis ich wenigstens was es war.
Gruß Dirk

Danke auch an Hügö für die Antwort!


----------



## Der Dirk (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hi Freunde des nassen Elementes
ich nochmal
Wollte heute meine Goldfische aus dem Teich fischen und sie einem Freund geben. Tja, da habe ich aber die Rechnung ohne meine Goldfische gemacht. Nach einer Stunde Arbeit hatte ich 3 von 11 Fischen (und meine Nerven lagen blank) die ich abgeben wollte. Die sind einfach zu schnell und der Teich zu groß. Einer dieser drei war ein schwarzer, reiner Zufall. Er ist doch keine 22 cm sondern nur 17 cm und definitiv ein __ Goldfisch. In meinem Teich sind schon so einige Goldfische aufgewachsen, aber so große und auch schon über ein Jahr alte, in schwarz hatte ich noch nie. Die anderen Goldfische färbten sich schon nach Wochen um.
Na wie dem auch sei, die Goldfische habe ich dann wieder in den Teich zurück gesetzt. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr meinen Teich vergrößer, denke ich nochmal darüber nach ob ich sie dann überhaupt noch abgebe, weil, dann ist der Teich ja größer. 
Bis denn
Gruss Dirk


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallo Dirk,
nachts mit einer Taschenlampe soll das Goldfischfangen wohl ganz gut funktionieren.

Zumindest habe ich es hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen 

Gruß
Angelika


----------

